# It was a good day



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Saw some bull reds. Spooked everyone of them out
...but had an awesome day on the water with my dad:thumbsup:
























































































L8, Harry


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyday spent on the water with dad is a blessing. Water looked beautiful and catching fish was just a bonus...


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

fishing with someone you adore will be very enjoyed. i like the water and the ocean seems participate with you together. i just remember my old days with dad too,....


----------

